
The School of Wants and Needs – And Wood-Fired Showers - jackgavigan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/29/your-money/california-prep-school-teaches-self-reliance.html
======
visarga
This is one of those articles where I have to tell my name and email before I
get to read a letter?

